# Riding lessons on own horse



## Littlestpony (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi finally chosen a horse breed - the appaloosa!
But I do not want to ride a different horse when being taught to ride, can you take riding lessons on your own horse?

What saddle would you recommend for an appaloosa mare?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you have the horse already or is that the kind of horse you want to have? It's best to wait with the saddle until you have the horse because you want to make sure it fits the horse as well as you. Western or english? What type of riding do you do?


----------



## Littlestpony (Oct 19, 2018)

I do not have her yet and guess i will be riding english. I tried looking for prestige appaloosa but was unsuccessful, do you know an other good saddles for them?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't look for "the name" when you buy the saddle exactly...
You buy a saddle, regardless of English or western, because it fits the horse well and then fits and supports the rider.
There are many names of quality saddle manufacturers, but you need to know what it is you want to be doing in activity astride first before starting this journey...
You need to have the horse first...then you buy the equipment that best fits and makes the horse comfortable to be your working partner.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Good saddles are saddles that fit the individual horse rather than being expected to fit a category of horses. If possible, wait until you get a horse. Then, try several saddles to determine which best fits the horse as well as you.

Taking lessons while riding various horses helps you understand how to adapt your riding to fit varying circumstances. Taking lessons on your own horse helps you develop a deeper communication and relationship with this particular horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Buying a saddle for a horse is a little like buying yourself a pair of shoes. You wouldn't go to the shoe store and say "I have a friend who has blonde hair, can you tell me what size shoes she needs?"  

First, get the horse, then have someone who knows saddles to measure the horse and figure out what size saddle it will need. It is really important to have a saddle that fits well or your horse will have a sore back and you won't be able to ride it. 

Taking lessons on your own horse is certainly possible, but there are logistics to figure out. If you are boarding your horse, it's likely you will have access to someone at the barn who teaches lessons. I have two horses at home and I have found someone willing to travel to my place to teach us so that's also an option for you maybe. Finally, some people trailer their horses to their coach's barns for lessons, but I find that's a lot of work so I only do that when my daughter is getting ready for a show.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Everyone has already answered the saddle question, so I'll answer the other one. Yes, theoretically you can ride your own horse in a lesson, but it depends on the horse and stable and where you are skillwise as well (assuming you're going to be boarding -- if you had your horse at home I don't think you'd be asking this question?). I board two horses. The first one, my pony, was quite green when I got him and I was a fairly new rider as well. So the barn owner wanted to just put trainings on him for a few months at first, while I only rode their excellent lesson pony. My daughter's horse, on the other hand, was very well trained but had really only been a trail / ranch horse. They just needed to get her used to the new environment (arena) and she was pretty much good to go. However, we are both still riding lessons horses AND our horses.

Basically they want to be sure that the horses we were riding understand what we were going to be asking of them in the lessons and know how to respond correctly. And they want to be sure that WE understand what we were supposed to be asking, by putting us on very experienced horses who know how to respond to the ask. If you bought a very experienced, "been there done that" type horse, you could probably ride it in lessons from day one. If you bought a more green horse, then probably not.

If I were you, I would start looking around at places that offer boarding and lessons near you. Pick a place and take a few lessons there to see if you like the instructor. If so, you can ask her for advice on how to pick a horse that would work for you in lessons. A lot of instructors will help you find an appropriate horse (for a fee, obviously).


----------



## Littlestpony (Oct 19, 2018)

I understand you can't buy a saddle for a whole breed but I am confused if a regular saddle does not work for them, I heard being flat backed and their neck makes it weird. But I don't know for certain.

Can regular saddles work with them or do you need a specific type of saddle for an appaloosa? (I only want to know brand of it if it is a specific brand that does that saddle type, if that even is a problem anyway).


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's not a problem. Appaloosas, as a whole, don't need a special saddle. When you get your horse you can get someone to help you be sure the saddles you consider will fit it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Littlestpony said:


> I understand you can't buy a saddle for a whole breed but I am confused if a regular saddle does not work for them, I heard being flat backed and their neck makes it weird. But I don't know for certain.
> 
> Can regular saddles work with them or do you need a specific type of saddle for an appaloosa? (I only want to know brand of it if it is a specific brand that does that saddle type, if that even is a problem anyway).


While it's true that breeds tend to have certain characteristics, there is a huge amount of variation within each breed so it's impossible to say whether a saddle will fit a horse just by looking at breed. You don't have to buy a specific saddle for an appaloosa though. You just have to find a saddle that fits the horse you will end up buying. There are many types of saddles out there to fit many types of horses, so there's no point in trying to find a saddle for a horse you haven't bought yet. There's just too much variability.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The majority of modern Appaloosas are built like Quarter Horses. That said, Quarter Horses are built all kinds of ways so that doesn't say much. It is ALL about the individual horse. 

As soon as I had the set up to do so I took lessons on my own horse. This is mainly because she needed a lot of training and I needed help training her. My lessons were half about me and half about my horse. If you want to become a well-rounded rider, it's good to take lessons on different horses. Wasn't my goal.

If you do not know how to ride at all, don't get a horse until you do. Take lessons on lesson horses.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Every horse is an individual. While we all have our favorite breeds - you need to find the horse that works for you. You saying you have chosen a breed limits you. Same as saying, "I want a palomino." You have narrowed your pool to choose from. Riding with a trainer on lesson horses before you go out to find your horse helps set you up for success. It gives you basic skills and hopefully your trainer teaches more than riding. Ask to have instruction on care and feeding as well as handling from the ground, tacking up and caring for your tack and equipment. Once you are comfortable and ready then your instructor is one of your best resources for finding a horse that suits YOU. Perhaps it will be an Appaloosa but perhaps not. My dream was a big, bay, thoroughbred gelding. What I got was a tiny, snarky, ArabianXQtr cross mare - grey not bay. I wouldn't change that experience for the world. I have geldings. I have bays. The closest I ever got to my dream was a middle sized, bay appaloosa mare that had been dyed and sold as a thoroughbred. I wish I had never sold her. This is hopefully the beginning of a lifetime of horse ownership and riding. 



I'll repeat - every horse is an individual. You take lessons, figure out what your preference is western or english. Ride different saddles a - as many as possible and get a feel for what fits you then when you find your horse and bring him home you start looking for the saddle that fits him first and you second. While there may be generalizations that can be made you can't just say well this brand is made for the breed I purchased so it must fit.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

Thats a FANTASTIC breed, trust me  My appy just uses a normal saddle, same one I use on a quarter horse and a thoroughbred. Also there are trainers that will drive out to you and do lesson at your place, I have been working with a special trainer to get Justice educated in some dressage stuff and she comes out to me. Also you can trailer your horse to their property if hey allow it, but thats a lot of work.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Appaloosa's shouldn't have odd shaped necks and their backs are no different to any other similar breed. They aren't classed as cobs.
If you've looked at one that seems very wide across its back and has an odd shaped neck it might just be overweight
If and when you buy a horse its better to have a qualified saddle fitter out to advise you. They should be able to bring out used and new saddles at varying prices to suit your bank balance
If you keep your horse at a riding school that also does livery then you should be able to have lessons on your own horse/pony provided its suitable for that - you should be looking for a beginner safe horse if you're a beginner.
If you keep your horse on a regular Livery yard they might have trainers that go out on a regular basis but not all livery yards have facilities for lessons - you just get a stable, storage space and grazing
If you have your own property you can find trainers who'll go out to you provided you have suitable facilities for them to give lessons on. It will cost you more money and it would probably be cheaper to trailer/box the horse to them - but then you need a box or a trailer and a suitable vehicle to tow it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Considering all of your posts I would find something that has been both ridden and driven, is of a size that can comfortably accommodate you riding and that should put them at a size that they would have no problem with pulling you and a friend. A nice size pony, a draft pony or draft pony cross, or sturdy (short back, strong loins/coupling and dense bone, with good sized hooves) horse (Appy if that is what you happen to find). You don't want anything green in either discipline and you want a sane mind with a sweet forgiving personality.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> You don't look for "the name" when you buy the saddle exactly...
> You buy a saddle, regardless of English or western, because it fits the horse well and then fits and supports the rider.
> There are many names of quality saddle manufacturers, but you need to know what it is you want to be doing in activity astride first before starting this journey...
> You need to have the horse first...then you buy the equipment that best fits and makes the horse comfortable to be your working partner.
> ...



This is very true. I ride western, I have a tricky-to-fit horse, he falls under the 'light horse' category in an area where bulldog built quarter horses are the norm. I've tripped into a saddlesmith made saddle with the Connie Combs name on it (But it's still a saddlesmith). This saddle fits all our other horses (Quarter horses) like crap. It fits Trigger and my butt like it was made for us.

I only paid $250.00 for it. I will not sell it, it was too hard to find one that fit us both and finding this one was an accident, a complete fluke.

I have other nicer, better brand saddles - they don't fit, so the name means nothing.

And also true: If it fits, you're going to be a good starting position. We have a huge gelding that has always had a mild bucking issue - come to find out, even our saddles made for quarters horses didn't fit. The bars were digging into his shoulders. This has been remedied, but had I not figured out the problem, we'd have just kept on trying to fix problems with him that didn't exist. He just needed a bigger saddle and a wither relief pad.

Trigger... needed a smaller one and a wither relief pad.

Just be sure that once you get the right fit for you both, that you do consider this:

Quality of leather, resale value. Shoot for a good middle range brand starting out. One that doesn't break the bank, but will hold it's value. Names don't always mean a lot in terms of fit, but they are a good indicator of quality and resale value. A good, middle range saddle will hold it's value. Take care of it and you can trade up in time if you decide you want to continue pursuing riding. A crappy, cheap, no name saddle? The leather will curl and crack, the tree will crumble (I... don't think English saddles have at tree? But I know some Aussies do), and it may not fit any horse on the planet worth a darn. You won't be able to offload it for love or money. Might as well set it on fire in the back yard.

I wish you all the world of luck! Keep us updated on where you land for a horse and saddle!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

There is no saddle that will fit every Appaloosa...and no Appaloosa that can wear every saddle. Appaloosas today are a combination of several breeds so you end up with a variety of types.


My suggestion would be to set yourself up with an instructor so you get some experience prior to shopping for a horse and saddle. Horse ownership is a constant learning experience. Starting our with some knowledge and experience will make the step into ownership a lot safer and more satisfying for you and the horse you end up with. Learning the hard way might make you smarter but it's often not a lot of fun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Get the horse, then the saddle...

As for lessons, I don't see why not...where will you keep the horse? Also it's good to ride different horses sometimes, not always your own. Sometimes it can help you ride your own horse if you ride a different one!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well that was a huge jump...small UK breeds to an Appy!

What size, sort of Appy, not sure how common they are in the UK? Appy’s are kind of awesome, but as variable as any other breed as to what they will be like.

What are your intentions for your potential new horse? One of the best things about shopping in the UK is the vast amount of ‘bred For purpose’ rather than just pure breeds. If you want to do games, jump, hack out, whatever it is, someone is breeding just what you want, and you will see them advertised as such.

Breed and colour, unless you actually want to stick to breed shows/classes, should be low on your shopping list. Top should be looking for a horse or pony that firs with your ability level, intended use, and support system.

A for instance, I have just bought a mare who I believe is beyond my skill level, but I also believe that 3 months with my trainer will bring her to a level where we will be fine, with trainer support. She was a bargain price, for a reason......and I am prepared to invest in our future.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@AtokaGhosthorse unless it is specifically sold as treeless - all saddles have trees. The type, size and shape of the construction as well as the material can vary. Some are wood, some metal of some sort and others can be composite materials or a mix of the above in different locations on the frame to accomplish different tasks.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Littestpony, how much experience do you have with horses? How many years of riding with an instructor and in which discipline? 

Like everyone mentioned, never buy a saddle before the horse. Every individual horse has a different shaped back between breeds and within breeds. Using a saddle that is improperly fitted can result in pain for the horse everytime you ride. Some horses are more tolerant to pain. Other horses can form bad habits such as bucking, bolting, rearing, star gazing, sucking back etc to try and escape from a saddle that pinches. I’ve even seen a horse’s back drop (similar to what a sway back looks like) from someone using a saddle that is way too narrow. 

It’s best to wait to have the horse professionally saddle fitted with a certified saddle fitter in your area. A saddle fitter can also evaluate your horse’s back conformation and suggest for saddle brands that are aimed towards a similar shape. Still, the majority of people do not have the experience to say the saddle fits until they have tried it on the horse with a saddle fitter there to check. There is Many componets to fitting a saddle and it is best to leave that to a knowledgeable saddle fitter that knows what to feel and look for. 

Now, to answer your question about lessons on your own horse. Yes, there are many instructors that will teach students on their own horse. I suggest to look for someone certified, if possible. You may be able to find a list of certified instructors online by searching your “area and certified horse back riding coached/instructors”. This means that the instructor has had to pass a series of exams and is held at a standardized level of knowledge and riding to be able to teach you. These instructors also have to be CPR certified. That is not to say there are not good instructors without certification out there, but it will weed out many ‘backyard trainers’ in the mix.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

PoptartShop said:


> Get the horse, then the saddle...
> 
> As for lessons, I don't see why not...where will you keep the horse? Also it's good to ride different horses sometimes, not always your own. Sometimes it can help you ride your own horse if you ride a different one!


This is so true. Yesterday we were working getting my green pony trotting over bending poles (not sure if that's what you call them). It was a lot of "outside shoulder up now, inside leg push now, outside leg push now, inside rein, outside rein" and it was pretty confusing for both of us: me because I didn't really know what I was supposed to be doing or how it should feel, and him because he had never done that before and had no idea what he was supposed to be doing at all. By the end of the lesson, we were doing sort of OK. Today, I rode Perfect Lesson Pony, and on the second try had her going over those same poles really well. I FELT that bend! NOW I know what it should feel like and NOW I know what I need to do to get there! So when I go back to my pony, I'll transfer that knowledge to him! So yes, especially if your horse is a little green, having another horse to practice with can really make all of the difference.


----------

